# Goat Scratcher



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Check out the goat scratcher I made. I got the roller from the Department of Transportation. They give them away for free when the brushes wear out on the street sweepers.

The goats love it. They scratch on it and they like to hook their horns into it. They get this thing rollin! Its funny to watch when two or three are on it at the same time.

Don't mind all the debris sticking to it. That's from the hurricane making a mess out of my pasture.

[attachment=0:3n27wflc]Goat scratcher.jpg[/attachment:3n27wflc]


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Funny I called our city shop today to ask if they had any I could buy or have!

Now after seeing you I want one even more. The goats would LOVE it!


----------

